# Ok so I got jacked



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I had my subs in for like a week and someone felt the wanted them more than I did. Alarm and all and they still got me. Half my fault and half my wifes so oh well. 
I am going to buy another set of 15's and was curious if I should just go with the BTL's this time or just stick to the BL's? I have a 240 amp alt and a crossfire 2000d. Any thoughts?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

kicker L7 all day homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Pics for shits and giggles


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 12 2007, 07:27 PM~9212950
> *kicker L7 all day homie
> *


Fi all day bro!!! Fi is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What happened with your alarm?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 12 2007, 07:30 PM~9212989
> *What happened with your alarm?
> *


LOL that's a funny story. About 12:30 my wife wakes me up and says she thought she heard my key fob beeping but wasnt sure and said she might have been dreaming so I went out into the living room where it was hella dark and hit the arm button hoping it would light up and let me know if a sensor went off, but when i did that it reset and the lit up.

Then at 2:30 in the morning she heard the alarm going off, but didnt wake me because she couldnt see anything outside, but my argument is if that fucker is going off it is going off for a reason and she should have woke me up.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

One of the most messed up things about it is that my neighbors seen the whole thing and didnt tell me until the next day after i already got a new window and got off of work. They are dicks and will pay.. Actually they have already started paying. I have been takin my hopper out of the garage and hopping it in front of there house for the last couple of weekends at 3am :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Damn, so it wasn't a malfunction or anything... just bad circumstances.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 12 2007, 07:35 PM~9213031
> *Damn, so it wasn't a malfunction or anything... just bad circumstances.
> *


Yup  .. Thing is that someone had to have seen the setup to know they would need a drill, but if they knew me they would know i sleep with a strap 6 inches from my head. :uh:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 12 2007, 09:35 PM~9213030
> *One of the most messed up things about it is that my neighbors seen the whole thing and didnt tell me until the next day after i already got a new window and got off of work.
> *


Been there. My friend witnessed my window being pried out with a crowbar in the school parking lot and she "got scared," drove off, and didn't tell anyone... she told me about it the next day. Of course I'm thinking... Why didn't you drive to the front office and tell them? Why didn't you call the cops? Why didn't you call ME? 

It sucks man, sorry you had to learn the hard way too.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 12 2007, 07:41 PM~9213073
> *Been there. My friend witnessed my window being pried out with a crowbar in the school parking lot and she "got scared," drove off, and didn't tell anyone... she told me about it the next day. Of course I'm thinking... Why didn't you drive to the front office and tell them? Why didn't you call the cops? Why didn't you call ME?
> 
> It sucks man, sorry you had to learn the hard way too.
> *


Yeah I was in more shock then anything when he told me. I was at a loss for word. LOL

Yeah it's all a part of the game so no sweat. I blame my self more than anything else.. All I can do is buy new and flex on them because i know they dont have an amp nor electrical system to push those things. They are going to be more pissed than anything when they cant get them to sound like they did in my truck


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 12 2007, 08:35 PM~9213030
> *One of the most messed up things about it is that my neighbors seen the whole thing and didnt tell me until the next day after i already got a new window and got off of work. They are dicks and will pay.. Actually they have already started paying. I have been takin my HOPPER OUT OF THE GARAGE and hopping it in front of there house for the last couple of weekends at 3am  :biggrin:
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

better keep that shit in the garage! Some bullshit tho!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

shitty!!!

Next time use some of these..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you should sell me your amp and give up on car audio


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

heart breaker


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

so pretty much they busted the window at 12:30 and saw what tools were needed,then at 2:30 noticed that you didnt notice and finished the job,they were either staked out in there car or it was one of your neighbors...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2007, 09:02 PM~9213784
> *you should sell me your amp and give up on car audio
> *


LOL let me get right on that :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 12 2007, 10:21 PM~9214630
> *so pretty much they busted the window at 12:30 and saw what tools were needed,then at 2:30 noticed that you didnt notice and finished the job,they were either staked out in there car or it was one of your neighbors...
> *


No i actually think they played with the alarm to see if anyone would come out at 12:30. It wasnt going off it must have just chirped at them which made my key fob beep. If it was going off when i got up the first time I would have been out there with the Doberman in the left hand and 9 in the other  

I live in a decent hood so i dont think it was my mid 50's neighbors lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 12 2007, 08:27 PM~9213414
> *better keep that shit in the garage! Some bullshit tho!
> *


Shit i wish i could. I got my 63 Impala and my hopper in the garage. Daily's stay outside


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2007, 09:45 PM~9213604
> *shitty!!!
> 
> Next time use some of these..
> ...


hell yeah, in the past ive used 3 differnt types of screws on the same sub so it will take longet to remove, flathead, phillips and allen


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

that sucks about your stuff getting ripped out btw


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn fucked up neighbors i would take a leak in the lawn for that shit kinda fucked up how they had time to take the subs with all the screws


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 12 2007, 07:28 PM~9212965
> *Pics for shits and giggles
> 
> 
> ...


Damn sorry to hear about this.  
the undrilling took some time cause it wasn't ripped out. What time do you think they hit you?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Dam man...sorry to hear that.....been there done that!!!!

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THATS FUCKED UP BUT ILL TELL YOU ONE THING I HAVE 3 HORNS AND 3 SIRENS ON MY ALARM. MY NEIGHBORS HATE ME MONDAY WHEN THE TRASH TRUCK COMES DOWN THE STREET AT 6AM.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2007, 12:39 AM~9215803
> *hell yeah, in the past ive used 3 differnt types of screws on the same sub so it will take longet to remove, flathead, phillips and allen
> *


Yeah its time for some new screws. I thought i would be cool with my current setup, but nope. They left the amp and the deck. Just took the cheapest part of the system. Thats how i know it was some kids or someone that doesnt know anything about audio.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 13 2007, 09:26 AM~9216926
> *Yeah its time for some new screws. I thought i would be cool with my current setup, but nope. They left the amp and the deck. Just took the cheapest part of the system. Thats how i know it was some kids or someone that doesnt know anything about audio.
> *




that sucks


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 13 2007, 07:24 AM~9216729
> *Damn sorry to hear about this.
> the undrilling took some time cause it wasn't ripped out. What time do you think they hit you?
> *


It happens homie. I think they got me about 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 13 2007, 08:19 AM~9216896
> *THATS FUCKED UP BUT ILL TELL YOU ONE THING I HAVE 3 HORNS AND 3 SIRENS ON MY ALARM. MY NEIGHBORS HATE ME MONDAY WHEN THE TRASH TRUCK COMES DOWN THE STREET AT 6AM.
> *


LOL already on that homie. I got pizzo's (spelling?) i need to install and an extra horn :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 13 2007, 02:07 AM~9215597
> *No i actually think they played with the alarm to see if anyone would come out at 12:30. It wasnt going off it must have just chirped at them which made my key fob beep. If it was going off when i got up the first time I would have been out there with the Doberman in the left hand and 9 in the other
> 
> I live in a decent hood so i dont think it was my mid 50's neighbors lol
> *


sorry to hear about u getten robbed for your shit homie!u should use that 9mm and shoot that doberman in the head for not barking and letting u know somebody was out there jacking your shit homie!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im surprised that your rear window shattering didnt get the attention of anyone. 
next time get a sensor for your sub box, so if your shit moves when the car is off it goes off,simular to the sensor that goes off if your car moves when its off, i forget what its called, i call it a jack sensor because u cant jack up the whip without the alarm goin off 

dont feel bad,in my barrio these assholes broke into 50 cars in one night. i dont know how they did it, no broken windows, nothing. when we came out our rides just had the doors open. it turnt out to be some meth head kid, he got caught when a month later he started braking into houses.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry to hear that homie, i had my whole car stolen 2 years ago, stole my amps, subs and cd player, fucked up the column and trunk. The cops didn't find the car for a month and my insurance didn't pay for anything :uh: .


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

Or if you got a car get the back handle and key hole shaved off =].


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 13 2007, 06:07 PM~9220120
> *Or if you got a car get the back handle and key hole shaved off =].
> *


and some bullet proof windows


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 13 2007, 06:05 PM~9220107
> *sorry to hear that homie, i had my whole car stolen 2 years ago, stole my amps, subs and cd player, fucked up the column and trunk. The cops didn't find the car for a month and my insurance didn't pay for anything  :uh: .
> *


i know how you feel, my homies honda civic got stolen once, he had soo much dough in that little ricer. he didnt find it for like 6 weeks. turnt out to be some 13 year olds gang initiation. in dc we got this "kiddie car theif" -(what the news calls it), problem where most of the cars stolen are by like 11-14 year old kids tryin to get in gangs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 05:55 PM~9220032
> *im surprised that your rear window shattering didnt get the attention of anyone.
> *


um a breaking window isnt loud at all..... i
and his issue wasnt the alarm going off it was his wife not telling him when she heard it


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 13 2007, 08:09 PM~9221034
> *um a breaking window isnt loud at all..... i
> and his issue wasnt the alarm going off it was his wife not telling him when she heard it
> *


yeah pitbull i read that part 
i think its possible somebody could of heard the window


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

and besides, a alarm switch for your subwoofers themselves isnt a bad idea, i added an extra horn in my alarm for 50 more dollars so you could make it louder


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 13 2007, 04:29 PM~9219796
> *sorry to hear about u getten robbed for your shit homie!u should use that 9mm and shoot that doberman in the head for not barking and letting u know somebody was out there jacking your shit homie!
> *


I apreciated it homie. In his defense from the front window you really cant see shit and he doesnt know what an alarm is. He is hella protective, but is an inside dog so he couldnt see shit


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I appreciate all the kind words. All I can do now is keep pushin and order some new and be back on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

there are ways to shatter a window like that with out making a peep


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Nov 14 2007, 03:18 PM~9227198
> *there are ways to shatter a window like that with out making a peep
> *


i wouldnt know... i bought my 15s lol :biggrin:


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Nov 14 2007, 04:18 PM~9227198
> *there are ways to shatter a window like that with out making a peep
> *


Yes when i was a stupid ass kid, I got little bb guns and shot out windows w/o making a sound.. :uh: damn I did stupid shit...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 09:25 PM~9221182
> *yeah pitbull i read that part
> i think its possible somebody could of heard the window
> *


like his dog!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Nov 14 2007, 04:18 PM~9227198
> *there are ways to shatter a window like that with out making a peep
> *


like the ceramic from a spark plug?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 14 2007, 07:25 PM~9228982
> *like his dog!
> *


lol yeah


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 14 2007, 07:26 PM~9228988
> *like the ceramic from a spark plug?
> *


damn i remember that shit, nobody wanna fight over a parking spot with me no more. :nono: we got these valet motherfuckers always taking up parking spots on my block. tried to bully my wife for a spot and he got the idea now.

by the way sorry to hear about your car but at least your shit didn't get tore up. it coulda been much worse


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 14 2007, 05:26 PM~9228988
> *like the ceramic from a spark plug?
> *


yep.... fuckers..... thats too quiet, and i still dont know whay it works...... :angry:


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 15 2007, 06:09 AM~9232326
> *yep.... fuckers..... thats too quiet, and i still dont know whay it works...... :angry:
> *


The ceramic has a negative charge and the window has a positive charge... BOOM!


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)

FUCK THEM HATERS BUT REMBER WHAT CUMS AROUND GOES AROUND. DONT WORRY IT WILL HIT THEM HARD IN THE LONG RUN.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Nov 15 2007, 01:48 PM~9235107
> *The ceramic has a negative charge and the window has a positive charge... BOOM!
> *


you just touch the ceramic or a plug broke in half or what?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2007, 09:45 PM~9213604
> *shitty!!!
> 
> Next time use some of these..
> ...


YEP. THAT SAVED MY SYSTEM.


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 15 2007, 07:25 PM~9236195
> *you just touch the ceramic or a plug broke in half or what?
> *


Break the spark plug with a hammer and use the white caramic part... throw that shit at a window,,, for educational purposes only!!!


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

you have to break spark blug and use porcelin pice good size one see for your self






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khayfayzXK8




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUgsi9gQBeA



enjoy


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

heres a stupid and funny one "how not to break car window with spark plug"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMl9kaAUvQ8


enjoy


----------

